# 2 Teiche( Epdm -Folie) miteinander verbinden



## derstoepsel1968 (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe vor im Juli einen zweiten Teich neben meinen alten zu bauen.
Er soll 1 Meter von den alten entfernt stehen. Habe mir gedacht die beiden Teiche mit einen 300mm Durchmesser Rohr (PVC) zu verbinden.
Mein alter Teich 4200 Liter soll danach als Pflanzteich fungieren oder als Ablaichbecken.
Meine Frage ist nun ob ich Epdm Folie mit einen Pvc Rohr verkleben und schwimmen die Koi´s durch das Rohr ??  

Der neue Teich soll 2 meter tief werden und ca. 15 bis 20m³ groß werden.

Ihr habt doch sichlich ein paar Ideen oder ??!!  

Mit gruß
Michael


----------



## Ulumulu (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 Teiche( Epdm -Folie) miteinander verbinden*

Hallo Michael

Ich glaube kaum das die Kois so auf Kommando durch das Rohr schwimmen werden vor allem wird das auch zu eng. 
Dann wäre da noch die Sache mit dem verkleben. Da bräuchtest du schon Flansche für sonst wird das nix und für ein 300mm Rohr hab ich noch keine gesehen. 

Das ablaichen machen Kois sowieso da wo sie gerade wollen.  

Warum verbindest du die Teiche nicht einfach über einen Bauchlauf, sodass das Wasser vom Pflanzenteich in den neuen Teich fliest. Mit gewissem Höhenunterschied brauchst du da auch nix Kleben. 
Ist die einfachste Lösung und du musst kein übergroßes Loch in die neue Folie schneiden.  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Juleli (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 Teiche( Epdm -Folie) miteinander verbinden*

Sag mal - du so als Fisch (stells dir nur mal vor): da ist ein großes dunkles Loch. Was tust du? Schwimmst du da durch? Ich denke nicht!


----------



## Mike´s Koi (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 Teiche( Epdm -Folie) miteinander verbinden*

Moin,

ein 500er Roh solltest Du schon nehmen. Dann Schwimmen sie auch durch!


----------



## Arnold (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 Teiche( Epdm -Folie) miteinander verbinden*

Hallo, 
ich finde die Idee mit dem Rohr völlig unnatürlich und überhaupt nicht schön.
Ausserdem wirst Du die Sache niemals dicht bekommen.
Da gefällt mir Daniels Vorschlag mit dem Bachlauf  schon viel besser.

Gruß Arnold


----------



## Ping (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: 2 Teiche( Epdm -Folie) miteinander verbinden*

Morgen alle beieinnander

Schaut mal Hier ist aber Kein Folienteich

http://www.koifreaks.de/aussenteich.html

Ich finde es Stark.Und hatte auch schonmal drüber nachgedacht.
Viel Spass beim Stöbern und lesen. 

Gruss Tobi


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: 2 Teiche( Epdm -Folie) miteinander verbinden*

Hallo zusammen,
hab lange nicht von mir hören lassen....: 

Bin ein wenig weitergekommen....siehe Bilder......hat Spass gemacht...mit den Bagger und auch die lieben Helfer haben alles gegeben....gab ja auch Bier und andere schöne Sachen 
Nur wie verbinde ich die beiden Teiche  Oder las ich es  Hab ja eine Zone für Pflanzen gemacht ( 6m² )...und ringsrum soll auch noch Schilff.......oder __ Binsen..

Wenn ich den kleinen Teich als Pflanzenfilter nehme, wie sollte ich da vorgehen ??
Neuer Teich ist 5,5 x 3,10 x1,9 meter. Bagger sei Dank... ca.21 m3 Wasser gingen rein. Kleiner Teich hat etwas über 4m³ .......


Bis weiterhin ...
Michael


----------



## geecebird (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: 2 Teiche( Epdm -Folie) miteinander verbinden*



			
				Ping schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen alle beieinnander
> 
> Schaut mal Hier ist aber Kein Folienteich
> 
> ...



 

Hammer, das sieht ja mal richtig genial aus. Aber ich möchte auch nicht wissen, das alles gekostet hat 

Liebe Grüße,

Sven


----------

